# Commander or Maverick 1000?



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

I need some advice. I was looking and getting a maverick in the near future but I don't know if the commander will be a better fit. I mainly like the mav because of the motor and sporty looks. I mostly mud ride and this would turn into my primary machine for mudding. Questions I have is which is better for a small 2" lift and large tires? Does the mav do well in mud? Which is just better all around in yall's opinion? Also if anyone has any pics of their setup for either would be awesome to get some idea of what would be cool. Thanks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love my maverick we ride mud water trails a lil bit of everything.. I got 28 ol2 all wides on mine with no lift and plenty of room to go bigger if wanted went with 28s due to weight cuz I was worried bout stock clutching but it dont even know the 28s are on it shoulda went 29.5s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I wasn't too impressed with the maverick since it has no QE Visco lok.. i'd wait till the QE was in it then i'd be all over the maverick.. buddy of mine has a commander and it seems like a solid machine... More of a can am guy? have a look at a RZR perhaps too!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't had any probs with my front diff and I stay in 4x4 a lot when we goto the sand hills and pretty hard on it in the mud also but I do agree it will be better when they do put it in the maverick but not having it now isnt a big downfall as the front diff in it now works great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

adam6604 said:


> I wasn't too impressed with the maverick since it has no QE Visco lok.. i'd wait till the QE was in it then i'd be all over the maverick.. buddy of mine has a commander and it seems like a solid machine... More of a can am guy? have a look at a RZR perhaps too!


Power steering & QE are already an option for the new model year.


----------

